# Drums, or Rotors?



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have an MKIII Jetta with a 2.0 liter, but I'm wondering about the back brakes. I have drums, but is it worth the couple hundred to convert them to disks? The front disks are pretty small, and I don't know whether to do it, or stop worrying about it. I'm on a considerably small income for the next couple of months, but after that the majority of my paycheck will go to the 2 women in my life: my jetta, and my girlfriend, but should I do it?


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (vrod0514)*

go for it, a lot of people selling kits used


----------



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (lagolfadel97)*

but after that, should I go for bigger brakes in the front, or just keep the rotors all around?


----------



## bb72monte402 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (vrod0514)*

I wouldn't bother. Drums are not a bad braking setup, the only real problem with them is that they heat up, due to their sealed environment, and cause more brake fade from it. However, on FWD cars, the braking distribution is set up for 90% in the front and 10% in the rear. If I were you and wanted to spend the money for better brakes, I would upgrade the front.


----------



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (bb72monte402)*

Or would I be better off getting a BBC?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (vrod0514)*

Performance brake pads on the front axle can help yoru braking quite a bit.
There really is no such thing as a performance brake shoe though, so for the rear you'll be out of luck. But if you are looking for a firmed pedal feel, then upgrading the front brakes to Hawk HPS or similar will help a great deal.
Also, you may want to replace the tired old brake flex hoses with brand new OEM flex hoses (aka brake lines). This will restore your brake pedal feel 99% as well as those fancy "stainless braided" hoses advertised on all the websites.

Finally flush the system with new brake fluid if this hasn't been done in the last two years.
Good as new.


----------



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (phatvw)*

gah...Brake lines are a pain to frun, too...


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (vrod0514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrod0514* »_I have an MKIII Jetta with a 2.0 liter, but I'm wondering about the back brakes. I have drums, but is it worth the couple hundred to convert them to disks? The front disks are pretty small, and I don't know whether to do it, or stop worrying about it.

Stop worrying about it. Rear discs are not really necessary/worth it unless you have a bunch of power that you're using on the track. Or unless you want the look. The front brakes are 10.1" (256mm); that's plenty. 
Get some good pads in there; I use the Axxis/Repco/PBR/Autospecialty Metal Master pads, and have been for years. I take the majority of my cars to the track a few times a year, and do lots of canyon runs. I've never had Metal Masters let me down. There are plenty of choices for front pads (Hawk, Porterfield, etc.) that are very good.
See below for the rest of the formula.

_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_There really is no such thing as a performance brake shoe though, so for the rear you'll be out of luck.

Yes, there is. http://www.racebrakes.com/brake_shoes.php The Porterfield R4-S is a very good friction material. You may have to send them your existing shoes to have re-lined, but they'll be happy to do it. Probably not worth it on a street car.

_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Also, you may want to replace the tired old brake flex hoses with brand new OEM flex hoses (aka brake lines). This will restore your brake pedal feel 99% as well as those fancy "stainless braided" hoses advertised on all the websites.

But the aftermarket braided stainless lines will probably be cheaper than OEM ones, and tend to last longer. 

_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Finally flush the system with new brake fluid if this hasn't been done in the last two years.

Couldn't agree more. That will make a big difference. I use the ATE Super Blue, but any fresh fluid will be better than old crappy stuff.
Have fun with it!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (CasaDelShawn)*

Sure you can slap on a high cF compound on a brake shoe, but with modern track tires, drums just won't stand up to the heat and abuse for very long. Thats what I meant by there not being a true performance brake shoe


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Sure you can slap on a high cF compound on a brake shoe, but with modern track tires, drums just won't stand up to the heat and abuse for very long. Thats what I meant by there not being a true performance brake shoe










Gotcha. Makes sense to me!


----------



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (CasaDelShawn)*

I wanna take it to gainesville and do some laps around the road track, but would that be enough of a reason to get the rotors? And if I get them, I'll probably get the new lines, anyways. How hard are they to do?


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (vrod0514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrod0514* »_I wanna take it to gainesville and do some laps around the road track, but would that be enough of a reason to get the rotors?

Nope.

_Quote, originally posted by *vrod0514* »_I'll probably get the new lines, anyways. How hard are they to do?

This is a good upgrade, regardless of what you do. They're not terribly difficult, as long as you have a set of metric flare wrenches.


----------



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (CasaDelShawn)*

its not the end of the world if I don't get them. I don't have any flares, know what they are, or where to get them from. Brake lines are simple? Ive heard they're a pain.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (vrod0514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrod0514* »_its not the end of the world if I don't get them.

I agree. If your lines are in good shape now, no real reason to replace them.

_Quote, originally posted by *vrod0514* »_I don't have any flares, know what they are, or where to get them from.

This should get you going.

_Quote, originally posted by *vrod0514* »_Ive heard they're a pain.

A bit messy, and can be a real pain in the nads if they're rusted, but not horribly difficult. If all of your fittings are clean, you can finish this job in an hour or two. Do you have a Bentley manual for the car?


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (vrod0514)*

You dont need rear disks. Get steel braded lines and Ate blue fluid The lines make a huge difference if your lines are original. 
The next step is to upgrade the pads and rotors up front. I like Ate orbital slots CLICK HERE-> http://www.conti-online.com/ge....html now you know why. Even though its in german you see how the orbital slot works. Some people think they are too agressive but I personaly think that is what the are for. For pads I like EBC green they have won awards for low dust apparently, personaly they work well. Hawk pads are good as well. 
The next step of upgrade is to get corrado calipers & carriers. this will let you get 11" rotors with little effort. The calipers just bolt up and rotors slip on. The corrado calipers will allow you to use the corrado pads whick are almost like the Mk3, but they are thicker which is beter for life of the pad & for heat soak. These are a few levels of upgrade that I did personaly. if you do nothing else get the steel wraped lines

here is a how to on rebuilding the calipers and some extra info on brakes http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3186789


_Modified by hookdub at 9:04 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (hookdub)*

will corrado calipers fit on the stock MKIII brace?


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (vrod0514)*

calipers are interchangable. From what i know is that the caliper for the MK3 is almost the same but uses a little thinner pads. The carier is what will let you use the 11" rotors. You can swap calipers & use the smaller rotors. FYI both have G54 casted in to the calipers. FYI 2 I have a spare set of MK3 calipers if you need calipers.


----------



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (hookdub)*

I have the original calipers, but The corrado cali's just bolt on where the MKIII's come off?


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (vrod0514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrod0514* »_I have the original calipers, but The corrado cali's just bolt on where the MKIII's come off?

absolutly. the corrado G60 has girling 54 calipers that bolt up perfectly.
there is a rebuild / innstall diy on my post futher up this page



_Modified by hookdub at 2:17 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## shoughun08 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (vrod0514)*

Rotors definitely...


----------



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Drums, or Rotors? (shoughun08)*

I'd just hate to do it, and then get a new car.


----------

